# htp



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Wasn't 100% done but it was done enough to run. I would have done a few things differently but it wasn't my job, just did the install.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I've installed one here in Texas 199,999 BTU stainless steel 80 gallon tank, been about six months its still going strong.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking good.. Is that a stainless or glass lined indirect tank? I'm usually used to seeing superstor logos on htp indirects but lately i've noticed that every boiler or water heater from htp has a "HTP" simple logo stamp. That boiler that you have there also used to be known as the Munchkin Contender i guess now its just know as HTP MC series ? 

I actually got to go take a factory training class and factory tour at the facility in Ma. I think i remember the owner talking about the new branding, He used to have a lot of sub brands out there on the market Munchkin, Phoenix,Voyager etc.. people used to get confused thinking those "brands" were the manufacturer name so they just simplified every and just put "HTP" on every product..


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not sure about the tank. It was installed about a year ago when the tankless in the old boiler let go. They botched the install on that one. They left the tankless wired so the old boiler was always maintaining temp and burning up a ton of oil for no reason and they piped the boiler side of the tank in ¾.

I'm supposed to be doing a htp fire tube boiler in the next few weeks for the same guy. They're great boilers if you have high mass radiators and need more BTUs than the mc series boilers. When I convert my house from steam I'm leaning towards the fire tube.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres a HTP fire tube i did in a steam to hot water conversion with the existing cast iron rads..


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

This was the first fire tube I did. It was over a year ago so I picked up some tricks to make the install better and go faster.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh, and that was another existing super stor. I've been hearing some bad things about them recently. 3 super stor's replaced under warranty that were well over 10 years old and the replacements only lasting 3 months or less. Hopefully it's just a bad run and they fixed them because before recently I've heard nothing but good things about them and I've never personally had any problems with them.


----------

